# Cat brings back leaves!



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

My cats are hunters, and good ones too.
esp Vienna. Since I loaded them up with even more bells they are struggling to get anything. My neighbour even said she thought roudolph was coming when my cats run!

Anyway one cat, screech has never been a great hunter, maybe the odd thing. But lately she has started to bring back LEAVES!
When my cats bring something back they let out this really unusual meow, something I dont hear unless they have prey. Screech brings back the leaves, leaves them in the spot where all cought prey bought back for us is left, lets out this meow then comes running to us to see what she has!
And there is this leaf full of teeth holes!
Ive honestly never seen ANYTHING so cute in my entire life

Does she think its something alive, or what??

Goodness knows what im gonna do when autum comes! lool


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

We have one cat that does that :lol: 

She brings back ANYTHING....acorns, leaves, kibbles of food....I think it is SO cute  

Take Care,
Abhay


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That is sooooooo cute, I wanna see :wink:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I have to get a pic of Moby walking around the apartment with his mice. Sometimes he takes them with him to sleep (I find them on the bed).


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Leaves? How CUTE is that?!


----------



## Javern (Sep 16, 2004)

I'd like to borrow screech for a few hours to clean up leaves in my front yard :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## samstew (Sep 24, 2004)

my cat miranda brings in worms and hides them under the rug. i find them dried up when i hoover the carpet!


----------

